# Which colour female should i select for this male



## pramod (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi experts which colour female should i pair with this tiger male to get tiger chicks image attached


----------



## sam_aroo (Apr 9, 2019)

*Breed him to a supermodel hen.*

Breed him to a supermodel hen.


----------



## pramod (Feb 26, 2020)

Which colour hen will give similar tiger chicks black, blue bar, checker i have


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

pramod said:


> Which colour hen will give similar tiger chicks black, blue bar, checker i have


Pramod , a black hen would be the best option .


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Sam what kind of pigeon is that ??


----------



## pramod (Feb 26, 2020)

dublin boy said:


> pramod said:
> 
> 
> > Which colour hen will give similar tiger chicks black, blue bar, checker i have
> ...


Thanks i will pair with black will share the chicks picture here


----------



## pramod (Feb 26, 2020)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Sam what kind of pigeon is that ??


Hungarian giant


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

A blue would be better in my opinion. a black is a blue carrying spread gene. once a spread gene is introduced, it can be hard to breed out. blue, tiger grizzle birds are my favorite. spread might cover up your tiger grizzle.


----------



## pramod (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for that suggestion i will try that also 
Tiger male and female what we can expect 



alby68 said:


> A blue would be better in my opinion. a black is a blue carrying spread gene. once a spread gene is introduced, it can be hard to breed out. blue, tiger grizzle birds are my favorite. spread might cover up your tiger grizzle.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Your male is a black tiger marked bird, and a blue bar or blue check hen should produce both blue tiger and black tiger chicks, along with some blue standards, in my opinoin.


----------

